# Array in(ein Feld) Datenbank Speichern / Auslesen



## ctac (9. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Leute.

Ich weiss so recht nicht in welche Euerer Themen die Frage passen würde, so habe ich mich für PHP entschieden.

Stimmt es, dass man ein array in eine Zelle der Datenbank abspeichern kann?? Falls ja.
Wie wird die SQL - Anweisung + PHP Code dazu aussehen. 
(Die Frage bezieht sich sowohl auf MySQL als auch auf M$ Access)

Wenn ich mich nich irre, solche Loesung hat schon Kasper Skårhøj (Entwickler von CMS Typo3) implementiert. 
(Es ist schwer die Stelle zu finden. ->Der Code ist ca. 30 MB. groß)

Grüsse

ps: Loesungen in C/C++ kann ich auch gut gebrauchen


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2002)

Naja, einen Array nicht direkt. Man kann allerdings den Array aufsplitten und mit einem Trennzeichen zB ";" zusammenfügen. Dann kann man die Daten einfügen und nach dem auslesen per explode() trennen.

PS: Netter Avatar


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (9. Dezember 2002)

Alternativ könnte man auch serialize() (vor dem Speichern) und unserialize() (nach dem Auslesen) benutzen. serialize() verwandelt eine Variable vom Datentyp integer, double, string, array oder object in einen Bytestring, der später wieder per unserialize() in die ursprüngliche Variable konvertiert werden kann. Der Vorteil hierbei ist, dass auch mehrdimensionale Arrays problemlos gespeichert werden können.


----------



## ctac (10. Dezember 2002)

*Danke*

Danke..

ich habe bloss gedacht, es gäbe etwas elegantere methode die Daten zu speichern. tja . 

IM ACCESS gibt es ein Möglichkeit Daten im Binär-format zu speichern.

OK

Vielen Dank


----------

